# Adobe Camera RAW 7.1 Release Candidate Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 8, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9826"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9826" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9826"></a></div>
<strong>From Adobe


</strong>Adobe has released a new release candidate for Adobe Camera RAW. We’re up to version 7.1.</p>
<p><strong>New Features & Lens Profiles

</strong>Camera Raw 7.1 adds new Defringe controls to help address chromatic aberration. Defringe is available as part of the Lens Correction panel. Camera Raw can also now read 16-bit, 24-bit, and 32-bit HDR files. Supported HDR formats are TIFF and DNG.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF 35mm f/2</li>
<li>Tokina AT-X 107 AF DX Fish-Eye 10-17mm f/3.5-4.5</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw7-1/?PID=3006718" target="_blank">Download Camera RAW 7.1</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## linuxtuxguy (May 8, 2012)

Is this available for those with Photoshop CS5? Or is this exclusive to those with CS6?

I'm not near a computer with an installed version to check.


----------



## awinphoto (May 8, 2012)

linuxtuxguy said:


> Is this available for those with Photoshop CS5? Or is this exclusive to those with CS6?
> 
> I'm not near a computer with an installed version to check.



Not sure, but photoshop cs5 just uploaded the full fledged 6.7 ACR (not the RC version) and there was a note saying it is the last update for CS5 so likely no... 5.5 and above...


----------



## linuxtuxguy (May 8, 2012)

I don't think there was a photoshop CS 5.5. I think photoshop in the 5.5 suites was still just version 5...


----------



## wopbv4 (May 9, 2012)

I have CS5 extended installed on my MAC. This version of ACR 7.1 does not install, so it looks like CS6 is required


----------



## DianeK (May 11, 2012)

If I upgrade my LR to 4 from 3 but not my Photoshop from CS5 to CS6, will I lose compatibility between the 2 two programs? I'm assuming my LR4 would have CR7 and my CS5 Photoshop would be stuck with CR6.


----------

